# Internet Explorer and Outlook Vulnerabilities



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Null-Prefix SSL Atttacks Enabled In New Sslsniff.

*While the release appears to coincide with a patch from Mozilla, every product that uses the Microsoft CryptoAPI is still vulnerable, including Internet Explorer and Outlook.*

-- Tom


----------

